# Yard Machines 123 CC, 8-Ton Compact Log Splitter



## fire_N_ice (Sep 12, 2007)

I noticed today at a Home Depot in ocean county, nj,  that Yard Machine has come out with a "medium" 8 TON gas log splitter.  Very low to the ground and plastic wheels but could be great in the back of a pickup I guess. I noticed a price of around  $1000, at least in that store, around $300 more then the internet price????  I figured this was a typo in price. Max log length is 18 inches.   Anyone else see it?


----------



## computeruser (Sep 13, 2007)

Geez, that's a lot of money for not a lot of splitter.   If I was hell-bent on getting some little minisplitter, I'd much sooner get the Iron&Oak;/Brave EZ Split for about the same money.  The idea of buying anything that says MTD on it, or that is made by them, is more of a gamble than I care to take...


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah those darn MTD splitters. After only 21 years of splitting 5+ cords a year, I noticed the other day that the paint is starting to fade a little. Of course that may have some to do with the fact I have had to leave it outside of the shed for the last five years.

I hope I can squeeze my $699 out of it.


----------



## carpniels (Sep 13, 2007)

HI BB,

So what you are saying is that they are not as bad as CU says? Or perhaps they were better built 20 years ago than the present machines?

EIther way, I will probably get a Ryobi if anything. I split so close to the house that that works well.

Carpniels


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 13, 2007)

carpniels said:
			
		

> HI BB,
> 
> So what you are saying is that they are not as bad as CU says? Or perhaps they were better built 20 years ago than the present machines?
> 
> ...



Can't speak to CU's experiences with'em. Or this particular splitter either. But computeruser's comment was to MTD in general. My twenty year old MTD splitter, the guy at the bottom of the hills 15 year old MTD splitter and the guy across the road from hims nine year old MTD splitter have worked like champs is all I be saying. All 21 and 22 ton ones. And the tree that mashed my 18 year old MTD garden tractor into the ground wasn't made by MTD either.

I replaced the still running engine on my splitter this year, but MTD didn't make the Briggs engine I replaced. I just wanted a new smooth running OHV engine on the thing.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 13, 2007)

My concern with MTD in general is its overall mediocre quality.  Now I know some guys who have had good luck with MTD splitters, and others who have had terrible luck.  I just don't have a great deal of confidence in their products or in the ability of the point of purchase to provide any support or guidance in the event of troubles now or down the road.

Their products are targeted to a particular market and in all honesty usually do a decent enough job for that market.  My father purchased an MTD 8hp snowblower about 7 years ago and it is still working fine.  The sheetmetal is flexible as heck and had to be hammered back into shape after hitting cracks in the pavement, and many of the smaller parts rusted and needed to be replaced, but it does work.  I shudder to think what a new machine built like my restored 1967 JD 724 snowblower would cost today, but suspect it would run a good bit more than dad's MTD machine.  So at its pricepoint MTD does a decent enough job for many users.

Like TroyBilt, Homelite, Poulan, and McCulloch, the quality of products in the MTD family has been progressively decreased while the remaining goodwill vested in the brand or mark is exploited for all it's worth.  For that reason alone, as a principled action, I avoid their products even when a product happens to actually be usable for a particular task.

If this little 123cc splitter proves to be a workable, solid unit, then that's great.  I just don't have a lot of confidence in the brand or the businesses that sell it.


----------



## carpniels (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi BB and CU,

Thanks for those clear posts. If everyone posted like that, life would be a lot cleared and simpler.

Those really explained what your opinion is based on. Thanks a lot.

Carpniels

PS. I had a 1970 JD 724 snow blower but the thing ran terribly and was a burden to start. By the time I got it started, I could have shoveled the driveway. Something was really wrong and I didn't know what. I am a novice at engines, so I didn't dare figure it out. And when my neighbor moved to SC and offered his 4 year old Craftsman snow blower (9 hp, 24" WITH an electric start) for $100, I jumped on it. Now I am sitting pretty and do proper maintenance. I sold the JD to a friend of mine who is handy with small engines for $40.


----------



## CK-1 (Sep 13, 2007)

fire_N_ice said:
			
		

> I noticed today at a Home Depot in ocean county, nj,  that Yard Machine has come out with a "medium" 8 TON gas log splitter.  Very low to the ground and plastic wheels but could be great in the back of a pickup I guess. I noticed a price of around  $1000, at least in that store, around $300 more then the internet price????  I figured this was a typo in price. Max log length is 18 inches.   Anyone else see it?



What everyone is saynig is that you can get a log splitter with more bang to the buck for that price.    I purchased a 22 ton log splitter from Tractor Supply last month for under 1K..


----------



## MrGriz (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree completely with the more bang for the buck argument.  I couldn't see spending $1000 or more for that little splitter when I could get a 20+ ton unit with a 5 + hp engine for the same money.  Now if the 8 ton was 1/2 the price, that would be another story.


----------



## precaud (Oct 8, 2007)

I was at Home Depot yesterday and happened to notice the 8-ton unit priced at $687 and the 22-ton at $1197.


----------



## budman (Oct 14, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Yeah those darn MTD splitters. After only 21 years of splitting 5+ cords a year, I noticed the other day that the paint is starting to fade a little. Of course that may have some to do with the fact I have had to leave it outside of the shed for the last five years.
> 
> I hope I can squeeze my $699 out of it.


Thanks Bart. I think for the money it is a great splitter.Im going on the forth year now
and 19 cords later and still going strong.


----------



## budman (Oct 14, 2007)

Buy the way MTD makes all the snow throwers out there Sears.troy- bilt,Cub cadet,
Huskey,Northern and so on.


----------



## DavidV (Oct 19, 2007)

I might have missed it being mentioned but that little 8 hp splitter is WAY more compact than the 22 ton units so it would easily store upright in half the space.  That alone could make it a winner for many people.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 19, 2007)

Upright?  The motor would be tipped too, and wouldn't the fluids flow out?
I know they're more now, but my 30 ton HF splitter cost a grand a year ago.

Thing is, I have a HF 4 ton electric splitter which can do a fair number of pieces, and is great for using in the garage and such, but if you want to split any tough piece that comes along, you need 20 tons, in my opinion.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 19, 2007)

For what it's worth, I have a large MTD 2 stage snow blower that I bought 5 years ago, and the thing has been flawless.  Plus, CU rated it a top buy.



-- Mike


----------



## eernest4 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 4 ton electric 2 hp limb splitter. I call it my limb splitter because it jams on any log over 6 inch diameter. On the larger logs, I have 2 be content to shave them to death, 2 inchs at a time from the outside in. 
The toy is good to split 1/8ths for kindling. Wont handle big quarters.
almost a waste of money.

I would expext the 4 hp ,8ton to be almost twice as good as my electric limb splitter, able to handle logs up to 8 inch or 10 inch in diameter, maybe even 12 inch, with reservations.

I'd be interested to see what kind of work it really can do, from some one not afraid to
admit that maybe he didnt buy the best machine on the market.


----------



## davefrommd (Oct 24, 2007)

I saw that 8 ton log splitter today and thought there asking to much for such a small machine. I think home depot was asking around $850.00 for it.  I bought a manual 10 ton log splitter from harbor freight on sale for $79.00 I use for camping. It actually works very well and has an 18" capacity. The two levers are two stage pumps. One lever pumps more while the other one pumps less. It weighs around 100 lbs.


----------



## pistonslap (Oct 25, 2007)

eernest4, 
I bought the 5 ton electric task force from Lowe's for $279. As long as the wood was reasonably dry, it split everything I tried. Oak, locust cherry and pine up to 16". I did have a tough time splitting birch with it but it was still pretty wet.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 25, 2007)

eernest4 said:
			
		

> I have a 4 ton electric 2 hp limb splitter. I call it my limb splitter because it jams on any log over 6 inch diameter. On the larger logs, I have 2 be content to shave them to death, 2 inchs at a time from the outside in.
> The toy is good to split 1/8ths for kindling. Wont handle big quarters.
> almost a waste of money.
> 
> ...



I have the 5 ton Iron Horse from Grossmans.  It's handled most of what I have thrown at it.  I'm guilty of starting the log at an edge and then working my way around though... 

Maybe someday I'll step up to a big boy toy.  At this time, the 5 ton electric still saves me a lot of work.

Matt


----------

